# Pioneer Elite VSX-03 True HD help!!!



## 43131 - deactivated (Oct 9, 2009)

For some strange reason I can not get my Pioneer Elite VSX-03TXH to decode True HD. It's the simplest of things to do, as I've had much more complicated things to figure out in the past, so why can't I fix something so simple lol. Any suggestions would be great.

I've made sure I'm bitstreaming, have checked my surround modes, and just can't figure out why this wont work. DTS HD MA works fine, but it wont decode this for some reason, and I really want to watch the collector's edition of Casino Royale lol. Help!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mike, what Blu Ray player are you using? It does seem bizarre that DTS-MA shows up and True-HD does not. If I remember correctly, Casino Royale is only decoded in DTS-MA and does not offer a True-HD track. Usually Blu Ray Discs offer one or the other. A rare few offer both soundtracks. And on many Warner Brothers Blu Ray discs, Dolby Digital is the default track and you have to select True HD from the pop up menu of the disc.

I would try another disc that is definitely encoded in True HD, make sure the True HD track is selected, and see if that works.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an Elite reciever but it does not decode true hd so I let the BD player do it and it reads out as PCM when I choose True hd on the disc. You might try choosing listening mode, then choose stream direct and then choose auto surround. It should see what codec the disc is useing and display it. If not the tech line for Pioneer is pretty helpfull.


----------



## 43131 - deactivated (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm using a DMP-BD30 for my player which although isn't the best, it should deff decode True HD. I made sure all the settings on this are right (bitstream). I'm using a 7.1 setup with Definitive pro speakers all around and two Deffinitive Mythos for my front speakers. The set also includes the basic amp/sub that comes with the pro speakers. Thanks again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Did you try another True HD encoded BD? Including going into the Blu Ray Disc popup menu and making sure Ture HD is encoded? Also, what does your display read when doing so?
Cheers,
AD


----------



## 43131 - deactivated (Oct 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Did you try another True HD encoded BD? Including going into the Blu Ray Disc popup menu and making sure Ture HD is encoded? Also, what does your display read when doing so?
> Cheers,
> AD


I did and it comes up "Digital EX" this is so frustrating...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have even downloaded the VSX-03TX manual, and I am stumpted. Your Panasonic BDP does not even decode True HD/DTS-HD internally. If some other VSX-03TX owner does not chime in, I would call Pioneer on Monday and describe your situation. 

As a last resort, could you borrow a friends BDP? Of course one that does bitsteam True HD/DTS-HD and see if True HD is decoded.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, after reading more of your manual, try Stream Direct. And again, make sure that True HD is selected in the audio options of the Blu Ray disc.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 43131 - deactivated (Oct 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Also, after reading more of your manual, try Stream Direct. And again, make sure that True HD is selected in the audio options of the Blu Ray disc.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I've again tried what you said. The thing is it decodes the lossless DTS ma just fine. It's only the True HD that I can't get to work. Which again to your point, makes no sense. If it does one it should do both. Could it be how I have my speakers setup? I'm just so upset that I can't figure this out. Thanks for your help and any more would be great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your speakers should have absolutely no bearing on whether or not True HD is encoded. I was just reading the manual to your receiver again and I have got no idea why it is not decoding.

I would again borrow a different Blu Ray Player. Or even pick one up at Best Buy, see if it works, and return it. They have a 30 day no questions asked return policy. Would be better to borrow one, but if you do not have a friend with a current BDP, that is an option.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would make sure that you do not have the 2nd audio stream active, as it will not play the HD track if that is engaged? 

I would try Pioneer support otherwise, as all the usual checks seem to have been done...


----------



## booksmrt (Nov 4, 2008)

I would double check that you BD player is set to bitstream. I had a simiaer problem with my VSX-01 and it turned out that it was the BD player settings.

If everything is good with the setup the call the Pioneer help line.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

When you try and play a True HD track, what does the receiver actually display? Does it always say Digital EX?


----------



## booksmrt (Nov 4, 2008)

The display reads "DD TrueHD". I cant actually remember seeing anything with the "EX" tag - dosent mean it hasnt been there though.

if the BD player is setup correctly, you might also want to try setting the Receiver up again to.

I'll go thru my settings next time i get a chance to see if there is anything that might be helpful


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

booksmrt said:


> The display reads "DD TrueHD". I cant actually remember seeing anything with the "EX" tag - dosent mean it hasnt been there though.


I realize that's what it's supposed to say, my question was for the OP (but since this thread is 1 month old, perhaps he's already solved it) to find out what his display says, since he mentioned Digital EX in one of his posts.


----------

